
Candy.com Sells For A Sweet $3 Million - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/05/candycom-sells-for-a-sweet-3-million/
======
buugs
Is this news? A 5 letter domain of a very strong and useful word sells for $$

